# Polishing Ar15 Bolt Carrier????



## hogdgz (Aug 19, 2012)

I was cleaning my gun and noticed some wear on my upper from the bolt carrier, looks like small godges. Its on the front of the upper before the feed ramp. So I was looking at my bolt crrier and noticed some sharp edges. So i decided to very carfully polish the leading edges at the front of the carrier and round them off a bit. 

I am now thinking this was normal and wondering if I should have left it alone. Is this going to affect the accuracy or anything. I was just trying to reduce some wear. 

I only polished the edges at the front of the bolt carrier, in the picture I have a pen pointed to the edges I rounded off a bit. 

Please help!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 21, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 21, 2012)

In an effort to prevent wear on a $90 upper receiver, you put a ton of premature wear on a $150 bolt carrier.  That said the gun should probably still run fine. You need a lot more lube on that carrier though. What you did was the equivalent of seeing wear on your cylinders in your motor so you machined the pistons when all the time you were running the motor without oil.


----------



## rayjay (Aug 21, 2012)

Put some magic marker on the bare spots on the carrier and then put the gun back together leaving out the firing pin.  Then cycle the bc back and forth a few times. You need the magazine in the gun and maybe a few rounds in the mag to reproduce the upward pressure that a loaded mag produces.

Carefully removing sharp edges is never a bad thing on sliding surfaces. Just don't go overboard.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

RAYJAY, I think you hit the nail on the head, I think my loaded magazines were putting upward pressure on the bolt carrier and that was pushing the  sharp edges of the bolt carrier into the upper.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 22, 2012)

Shot about 100 rounds today throught it and she ran like a sewing machine. No extra wear and still accurrate as before.


----------

